# TBS to be in HD Sept 1st



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tbs062607.htm

Think E* will add it?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

no


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

So, just more stretched useless content like TNT?

I acutally would be upset if they DID add it with other more important channels out there waiting to be added.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is great news for Braves fans who already get games in HD on SS, FSN,
ESPN and FOX. Now, if my provider will please add TBS HD and SS HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Based on the complaints when A&E was added ...

*Give us HD or don't waste the bandwidth.*


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Nick said:


> This is great news for Braves fans who already get games in HD on SS, FSN,
> ESPN and FOX. Now, if my provider will please add TBS HD and SS HD.


As a baseball fan, I definitely want TBS HD. I most likely will not be with
Dish on September 1. But if my other providers do not pick up TBS HD and Dish
does, my Dish subscription will be extended through October.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is the always-interesting quagmire... Lots of folks wanted A&E HD, but as James notes it was a disappointment to many so now we hear complaints.

Lots of folks complain about TNTHD and it has been around for several years now. I remember lots of complaints about ESPNHD too, as they originally launched with the same stretch-o-vision as TNT, but eventually moved to using sidebars for their non-HD.

The point here is be careful what you wish for... there will be lots of clamoring for Dish to add every new HD channel when it launches, but then I bet alot of complaining that the channel isn't really HD at first... so Dish will need to choose wisely at first until they can add every single channel, otherwise they could waste available bandwidth on less-than-impressive "HD".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With the "MPEG4 only" service satellites launching later this year I expect that all channels will be on that system in the highest resolution available from the provider. If that is HD stretchovision then it will be there ... no refusal to carry just because it isn't a certain percentage HD.

Once that service is up it should be easy to decide whether to move to the 100% MPEG4 service or stick with the mixed service. I'm hoping E* will allow people to mix the two services and get the best of both (all MPEG4 for your ViP receivers but your old non-ViP receivers still get the MPEG2 SD).

But that is a few months off ... something for next year.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

Well with VOOM going all MPEG4... I think there will be some space.... that is definitely a plus for the VIP 622/211/222 group! (me included).....
We will need to see how it pans out in august/sept



James Long said:


> With the "MPEG4 only" service satellites launching later this year I expect that all channels will be on that system in the highest resolution available from the provider. If that is HD stretchovision then it will be there ... no refusal to carry just because it isn't a certain percentage HD.
> 
> Once that service is up it should be easy to decide whether to move to the 100% MPEG4 service or stick with the mixed service. I'm hoping E* will allow people to mix the two services and get the best of both (all MPEG4 for your ViP receivers but your old non-ViP receivers still get the MPEG2 SD).
> 
> But that is a few months off ... something for next year.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Hopefully this isn't completely off topic -- but I had heard that some of the baseball playoffs will be on TBS this year (some of the first round NL divisional playoffs)??? Anyone know if this is true? If so, big reason to go after TBS in HD.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

jakexxl said:


> Hopefully this isn't completely off topic -- but I had heard that some of the baseball playoffs will be on TBS this year (some of the first round NL divisional playoffs)??? Anyone know if this is true? If so, big reason to go after TBS in HD.


I'm not sure what games they will have but they will definetly have some MLB playoffs on TBS this year.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Both League Divisonal Series will be on TBS, with overflow games on TNT, plus the NLCS will also be on TBS. 
FOX will carry the ALCS and World Series.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

CoachGibbs said:


> I'm not sure what games they will have but they will definetly have some MLB playoffs on TBS this year.


And this is one of the biggest selling points of TBS HD. Right now, sports fans expect playoff games to be in HD, no matter what network they are on.

Also, TBS will no longer be a Braves-only station after this year (I think). They will be showing all the teams, so having an HD station for baseball will be a plus. If they can show their movies in HD also, it will be an even bigger plus.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Interested*
in comments of others. I get TBS OTA so Dish adds nothing for me, but even the occasional Braves game in HD can already trigger a day off. Filling in the schedule with more HD games could cause a serious economic downturn...


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Interested*
> in comments of others. I get TBS OTA so Dish adds nothing for me, but even the occasional Braves game in HD can already trigger a day off. Filling in the schedule with more HD games could cause a serious economic downturn...


Given the limited normal productive output from the Atlanta area would it even be noticed if everyone stayed home and watched Bobby Cox get ejected yet again?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

snowcat said:


> And this is one of the biggest selling points of TBS HD. Right now, sports fans expect playoff games to be in HD, no matter what network they are on.
> 
> Also, TBS will no longer be a Braves-only station after this year (I think). They will be showing all the teams, so having an HD station for baseball will be a plus. If they can show their movies in HD also, it will be an even bigger plus.


Playoff games in HD is definately a must. Does anyone know if TBS broadcasts its
College Football games in HD? Sept. 1st would be perfect timing for this.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

I am optimistic that this gets picked up. It is the perfect compliment to TNT-HD, especially since both networks carry movies, sports, and original series.

I would hope that the Turner stations would cut out Stretch-o-vision and just frame 4:3 content like A&E HD does (I really like how they frame their channel banner so that the HD overlays the black bars).

Back to TBS; it will be great if they show their college football and major league baseball in HD, and if E* picks it up at launch.


----------

